# KDHT 730 1/4" EE WW?



## greenguy (Jul 6, 2016)

hi. new guy here.

stamped on a 2×4: Audited by TP® STUD 730 1/4" EE KDHT WW

on another: Roseburg PLIB® (i think) NO. 2 1/4" EE WHITE FIR KD HT

can somebody translate this for me?


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

See:

https://www.nachi.org/lumber-grade-stamps.htm


----------

